# Scor MTB and eMTB



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Tomorrow, I start riding them both on the same trails, back to back. Anyone know much about the Scor emtbs?



Some more shots:


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

FC, send one to me to demo for a few months!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

No, but I have a feeling we are about to.

This is the part that worries me being a resident of a wet and muddy climate and whether Scor will turn to scour?


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Finally! Been waiting to learn more about the Z.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

Gorgeous shade of Purple...How much Battery are you sporting? What's the weight? I'm sure we all will be watching your posts on these two beauties!


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I got 2 buddies that just got this ebike! Both came off of Intense Tazer’s. Both are loving the extra range and both are having a good time so far. Nothing negative yet. 

One weighed his with some upgrades Med size and came in around 49.5lbs. 

Looks promising, but personally I like big travel but with a longer stroke shock. For me this is a fail since these Ebikes are using a 55mm stroke shock. This is only an issue around 200lbs or more rider weight. Especially if thinking about going coil. The next size up shock stroke (65mm) is better for heavier riders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

that yard is begging for a pump track!


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

I think the bike looks good, but after owning an SC Hightower V2 and Kenevo SL, the lower shock mount makes measuring sag harder, and the pivot points/linkage and shelf on the frame get mucked up VERY quickly.

I do think it looks great, but without dealer support (though I do most my own work....) the e-bike at least is an easy pass.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

REZEN said:


> I think the bike looks good, but after owning an SC Hightower V2 and Kenevo SL, the lower shock mount makes measuring sag harder, and the pivot points/linkage and shelf on the frame get mucked up VERY quickly.
> 
> I do think it looks great, but without dealer support (though I do most my own work....) the e-bike at least is an easy pass.


100% with you on the dealer support issue.

There are dealers in the US and Canada.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

^Yup just nothing within a driving distance I would desire to make.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

mtbbiker said:


> Looks promising, but personally I like big travel but with a longer stroke shock. For me this is a fail since these Ebikes are using a 55mm stroke shock. This is only an issue around 200lbs or more rider weight. Especially if thinking about going coil. The next size up shock stroke (65mm) is better for heavier riders.


If you are only judging a bikes suspension characteristics by it’s stroke length, you’re not getting an accurate assessment. There is much more that goes into it with how progressive it is, leverage ratios, suspension design, etc. that vary drastically from bike to bike. Also shocks come in a ton of stroke sizes between 55 and 65mm, some being 57, 57.5, 60, 62.5, 63… and that’s just the metric sizes.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

RBoardman said:


> If you are only judging a bikes suspension characteristics by it’s stroke length, you’re not getting an accurate assessment. There is much more that goes into it with how progressive it is, leverage ratios, suspension design, etc. that vary drastically from bike to bike. Also shocks come in a ton of stroke sizes between 55 and 65mm, some being 57, 57.5, 60, 62.5, 63… and that’s just the metric sizes.


i haven’t done the research but I bet most bikes with 160mm or more of travel don’t run a 55mm shock. 

I understand what you are trying to say and that’s why I mentioned 200lbs and above. This shock comes in only at 50, 52.5 and 55mm range and it’s only an issue at above 200lbs. Below that, I doubt anyone would have a problem with this shock. Especially at the long travel setting this bike is sporting. I bet I would be close to the PSI limit of this air shock at 215lbs and being an aggressive rider / Simi-jumper.

For heavier riders and bikes above 150mm of travel, these bikes should be going up one size in stroke, the 65mm stroke.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

I’m committed. I have a deposit down at my local shop on 4060 Z LT SLX in size XL. About a month ago I was at the shop to inquire about a long awaited Orbea Rise aluminum that I previously had my deposit on, and they had a purple medium Z on the floor. It looked amazing! I switched my deposit over to the Scor on the spot. Should be here in April. 

I’m eager to hear your ride impressions. There’s very little out there right now on the internet about this bike in English. My shop does a lot of volume in BMC bikes so I don’t have any worries about dealer support. I think the bikes are also going to be offered consumer direct. I could see how warranty service could be an issue in that case.

One thing that I found appealing is how the same frame can be either long (160) or short (140) travel using the flip chip (plus different shock) and how the headset comes with reversible cups (63.8 v 65.5). I like the versatility. Reading the manual online, they also have a note about how to use these adjustments to set it up as a mullet. I’m not interested in a mullet, but kudos to the designers for giving this that versatility. Here’s the page from the manual:










The Pinkbike review and one French reviewer both noted that the design might lend itself to accumulation of mud and guk in the bottom bracket area. The bike comes with a small shock shield, although it doesn’t look to me like it would be very effective. But I live in Utah where it’s dry as a bone and I almost never ride in the mud so I have no worries about that. 

You didn’t happen to get that Z from Contender in SLC did you? That looks just like the one I saw. They told me it was already sold and shipping to its new owner out of state shortly. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manitunc (Jun 1, 2019)

Silent Drone said:


> I’m committed. I have a deposit down at my local shop on 4060 Z LT SLX in size XL. About a month ago I was at the shop to inquire about a long awaited Orbea Rise aluminum that I previously had my deposit on, and they had a purple medium Z on the floor. It looked amazing! I switched my deposit over to the Scor on the spot. Should be here in April.
> 
> I’m eager to hear your ride impressions. There’s very little out there right now on the internet about this bike in English. My shop does a lot of volume in BMC bikes so I don’t have any worries about dealer support. I think the bikes are also going to be offered consumer direct. I could see how warranty service could be an issue in that case.
> 
> ...


I have an order in with Contender for a 4060z st in large, also supposed to show up in April. Can’t wait. I’m riding a specialized Levo SL right now, which I will keep


----------



## habitrap (Sep 11, 2020)

NS-NV said:


> 100% with you on the dealer support issue.
> 
> There are dealers in the US and Canada.


They


NS-NV said:


> 100% with you on the dealer support issue.
> 
> There are dealers in the US and Canada.


The dealer list could start to grow fast as they are just an offshoot brand of BMC.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

manitunc said:


> I have an order in with Contender for a 4060z st in large, also supposed to show up in April. Can’t wait. I’m riding a specialized Levo SL right now, which I will keep


Sweet. Let’s hope the ship date sticks. This will be my first emtb, to compliment my Ripmo V2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I did a big test round yesterday with the LT and ST. The MTB too. Some of the best riding bikes I've ever tried. Will ride them more this week. 

Unfortunately lost my Gopro 10 as I put it down while talking in front of the camera and left it on the trail!!


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

manitunc said:


> I have an order in with Contender for a 4060z st in large, also supposed to show up in April. Can’t wait. I’m riding a specialized Levo SL right now, which I will keep


Oh, man, I look forward to your thoughts on climbing and 'effort'. I'm torn between a Kenevo SL and SCOR. Like the tech & dealer network on the Spesh, but have a crew of full power bikes to keep up with.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

Francis,

So bummed to read about your GoPro10 being left on the trail...so easy to do. I wear a chest-mount and don't remove it until I'm back at my truck...but I could see how that could easily be done. I also subscribe to GoPro where you get replacements cameras at a real deal...maybe that could be true for a Lost camera as well?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

NS-NV said:


> Oh, man, I look forward to your thoughts on climbing and 'effort'. I'm torn between a Kenevo SL and SCOR. Like the tech & dealer network on the Spesh, but have a crew of full power bikes to keep up with.


I have the Kenevo SL and will do a full shootout.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

Francis, I'm glad you are getting your gear back! You ought to look into that yearly GoPro subscription, I think it's worth it to replace damaged/lost cameras. Great video BTW! That ride looks like La Purisima above Half Moon Bay!

Bummer about that citation you got...but if it helped getting your stuff back, it was worth it!

Cheers!


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Francis Cebedo said:


> Yeah, man. I was wearing a chest-mount too but I took it off just to shoot a quick show 'n tell video.
> 
> But.... it looks like someone found the pack and got ahold of me. They found my name since I had an ebiking citation ticket in my pack! Yeah good karma.
> 
> Here's a very rough draft of the video I was shooting


Where are you testing?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

NS-NV said:


> Where are you testing?


Near my house in San Jose, CA. Super underground.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

LarryMagoo said:


> Francis, I'm glad you are getting your gear back! You ought to look into that yearly GoPro subscription, I think it's worth it to replace damaged/lost cameras. Great video BTW! That ride looks like La Purisima above Half Moon Bay!
> 
> Bummer about that citation you got...but if it helped getting your stuff back, it was worth it!
> 
> Cheers!


Right on, will look into it. I actually have the Subscription. I ride in Pacifica tons but this video is not in that area.

The citation is a Midpen ticket for riding ebike in their massive network. I ebike there every week so no biggie. Their fine is $300 like all their bike fines but this one will get thrown out since there was an error and they have a mobility device clause anyway that allows ebike.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Francis Cebedo said:


> Near my house in San Jose, CA. Super underground.





Francis Cebedo said:


> · Let's talk about legal only trails. Any talk about illegal riding can be deleted at moderators discretion


Only legal trails I am sure.... ;-)


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Francis Cebedo said:


> Near my house in San Jose, CA. Super underground.


Super underground… but also one of the most popular riding destinations in the country. Funny how that works, thanks CA.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

RBoardman said:


> Super underground… but also one of the most popular riding destinations in the country. Funny how that works, thanks CA.


Yay Area, CA. 15mph speed limit and zero night riding allowed. Singletrack frowned upon and all rocks removed. 

Not everywhere of course. Just all the trails within 20 miles of me in Midpen District land.


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Lesson learned. Will not ask where you’re testing again…


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

NS-NV said:


> Lesson learned. Will not ask where you’re testing again…


Yeah man, I live in a strange area here as far as riding is concerned. It's the birthplace and 'mecca' but the hikers have criminalized it. 

Where do you live? I'll PM if you're close to me.


----------



## manitunc (Jun 1, 2019)

Need more info on 


Francis Cebedo said:


> Yeah man, I live in a strange area here as far as riding is concerned. It's the birthplace and 'mecca' but the hikers have criminalized it.
> 
> Where do you live? I'll PM if you're close to me.


need more info on SCOR. I’ve got a 4060 z st on order.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

manitunc said:


> Need more info on
> 
> need more info on SCOR. I’ve got a 4060 z st on order.


Did you see the Dream Build of that bike?


----------



## manitunc (Jun 1, 2019)

Did you forget about the SCOR


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

manitunc said:


> Did you forget about the SCOR


Yes, how about an update and share your experiences. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

I have been super impressed with the 4060.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

any more feedback from FC or Romen ? This one just moved up high on the list for me - local-ish dealer has some in stock as well... every mag/site review is pretty stellar... save for "if you live in wet/muddy area" which I don't...

thanks in advance


----------



## manitunc (Jun 1, 2019)

kamper11 said:


> any more feedback from FC or Romen ? This one just moved up high on the list for me - local-ish dealer has some in stock as well... every mag/site review is pretty stellar... save for "if you live in wet/muddy area" which I don't...
> 
> thanks in advance


I got mine a month ago. 4060z st. Love it in North Carolina.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

I recently gave up. I put my deposit down on a 4060z LT back in February for April delivery. Earlier this month my shop said they have no response from Scor/BMC as to why the delay, or when it might be expected, so the shop gave me a deal on a Santa Cruz Heckler 29er that was in their inventory. I’m loving the Heckler, for what it’s worth. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

Silent Drone said:


> I recently gave up. I put my deposit down on a 4060z LT back in February for April delivery. Earlier this month my shop said they have no response from Scor/BMC as to why the delay, or when it might be expected, so the shop gave me a deal on a Santa Cruz Heckler 29er that was in their inventory. I’m loving the Heckler, for what it’s worth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a sweet ride…220 rotors? 170mm forks?


----------



## Rom3n (Jan 21, 2014)

kamper11 said:


> any more feedback from FC or Romen ? This one just moved up high on the list for me - local-ish dealer has some in stock as well... every mag/site review is pretty stellar... save for "if you live in wet/muddy area" which I don't...
> 
> thanks in advance


The bike has been great everywhere so far. Pedals nice, rides very composed in the rough and the geo is dialed. I prefer it with a coil after going back and forth a bit. I sold my purple LT and I'm currently on the LTD with Ohlins coil fork and shock which has been great. I am going to spend some time on my new megatower and see how it compares.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

LarryMagoo said:


> Looks like a sweet ride…220 rotors? 170mm forks?


It has the stock 200mm SRAM Centerline rotors front and rear. I had the shop swap out the fox 36 for a 2023 Zeb ultimate. I kept it at 160mm to match the stock geo. It rides like a dream. A well balanced bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Silent Drone said:


> It has the stock 200mm SRAM Centerline rotors front and rear. I had the shop swap out the fox 36 for a 2023 Zeb ultimate. I kept it at 160mm to match the stock geo. It rides like a dream. A well balanced bike.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's your take on the infamous EP8 rattle? Good, bad or indifferent?


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

Rom3n said:


> The bike has been great everywhere so far. Pedals nice, rides very composed in the rough and the geo is dialed. I prefer it with a coil after going back and forth a bit. I sold my purple LT and I'm currently on the LTD with Ohlins coil fork and shock which has been great. I am going to spend some time on my new megatower and see how it compares.
> 
> View attachment 1992142


I'll bet that the springs (both front and rear) feel nice and progressive...it's just hard to get air to duplicate what springs can naturally do...Plus Ohlins suspension are dang near used by everyone in Motorcycle racing.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

Jack7782 said:


> What's your take on the infamous EP8 rattle? Good, bad or indifferent?


Indifferent. It’s there, but I hardly notice it, and it doesn’t bother me at all. I noticed it most on my parking lot test rides. On the trail I seldom notice it. The time it’s most obvious is when I stop pedaling to coast, that’s when the clutch disengages and there’s a mild clack as it does so. But my brain has turned off to noticing even that. What’s more noticeable is the motor noise when it’s heavily engaged, and second to that is the occasional clunk or ping my SRAM chain/cassette interface makes when shifting. Coming from Shimano I notice the shifting is not quite as smooth, but it works and I have no complaints. Prior to this I had an old Niner Air9 HT that routed the cables loosely through the frame without securing them so that they clacked and rattled badly inside the down tube. The EP8 rattle doesn’t even come close to that level of annoying. 

To me, since the bike had a motor that you can hear and feel, it’s not a problem to also hear from time to time when the clutch disengages. I see it as just something that comes with the territory of having the motor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manitunc (Jun 1, 2019)

I don’t notice the rattle and I’ve tried to listen for it.I have gone to a DVO Jade coil shock and Manitou Mezzer Pro fork. Sucks up the NC rocks and roots like butter.


----------

